# pics of new DIY moonlighting



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

picked up 3 clusters of 6 blue LED's from GBL and rigged up my own moonlighting today, i didnt want a string of a whole bunch of minimoons along the top of the tank... decided to try to simulate a bright blue moon on the horizon instead, tell me what you think... i need to pick up some more materials to angle it downwards a little bit more but im pretty happy with it



















looks like this when the room is brighter


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, take a pic of it off if you can so we can see what it looks like without illumination.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

a pic of the dark tank or of the blue fixtures?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The moonlight fixture itself if possible. Looks pimp man.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sure il take one just a sec


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool man, I saw your other LED thread and liked it. I want to see this one and the power supply if possible.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this ones the power supply, im uploading the ones of the blue fixtures now


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like this, trim is removable so you can easily mount them in different thicknesses of wood/plastic (or temporary cardboard in my case until i can find something that looks nicer and angles it downards a bit)


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

great idea, but who cares what humans think, how do your fish like it and are they adjusting to it...be cool if you could move that moon across the horizon from one side of the tank to the other...either motorized on a track or several LEDS on a sequence timer...looks great man, I like the effect! Interesting to see your digital thermometer read outs in the photos too!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

It looks really good! Great idea to cluster them all together like this. Very creative.

I just received a bunch of LED lights myself and I could potentially do this the way they're wired. I'll definitely experiment with this idea before I set them up for good.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love LED's myself. This is a great application!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is that a kit or did you buy all the parts separate?


----------



## chiroken (Apr 10, 2011)

very cool! awesome glow on the tank, got me thinking now...are those just regular LED's? Not overly familiar with these types of lights.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> is that a kit or did you buy all the parts separate?


bought separately


chiroken said:


> very cool! awesome glow on the tank, got me thinking now...are those just regular LED's? Not overly familiar with these types of lights.


yep regular LED from GBL


----------

